# Rapido 962 M



## bobandjane

Hi, we were having a look around our local motorhome dealers the other day, not that we want another van at the moment. And as they are now Rapido agents I was more interested in looking, as the next van will be a winterised van. The one we looked in was a secondhand 
Rapido 962 M as I said an A Class will have fewer doors and should be less draughty, and the trouble is we like the layout in our van which has an end bathroom. Anyway we were looking at this Rapido which had a garage and fixed bed, and it had a door into the garage in which I stuck my head, looking in it we were horrified to see some daylight around the garage doors and only thin rubber under the bed. Are they all like this and is that what they say is a winterised van, and could anybody tell me, are they a lot warmer, or is it that only your waste tank does not freeze up, and they have a double floor, but are still cold and draughty? Thanks Bob and Jane.


----------



## rogerandveronica

*Rapido 962M*

How old is the Rapido 962M that you are looking at?
Regarding the garage doors: I have an A class Rapido 963F built in late 2004 and the doors to the garage seal properly. Note that all of my external doors to the garage, gas storage etc have a two position latch. If you push gently the door will close on to the first latch. Push harder and the second latch catches holding the door fully closed. I can see daylight in the first position.
The base of my fixed double bed is slatted and then mounted on a solid sheet of wood. Apart from the lifting floor of the wardrobe giving access to the Truma heater, the habitation area appears to be reasonably sealed from the garage area. 
We have now had four trips away in the 963F and are very pleased with it.
I hope that this information helps - please ask if I can help with any more.

rogerandveronica


----------



## telll

We have 946F and are lovely and warm

T & M


----------



## rogerandveronica

Omitted from my last post - sorry. Yes, the 963F is very well insulated and is very cosy on a cold night. At first we had a problem with the draft from the fresh air venting around the cooker. We fitted the winter cover to the outside air intake (this leaves about 15% of the outside vent still open) and all was well. The fixed double bed is extremely comfortable.
rogerandveronica


----------



## bobandjane

Hi Its a 2003 and done approx 31000 miles. How do you go on with the speedo this one was only in kilometers, where as all the lorries I have had, were in both miles and kilometers, I am not worried about the mileage, but how do you get the speed right without having a conversion table in front of you. thanks Bob.


----------



## rogerandveronica

Bob, thanks for your reply - regarding the speed being in km, I remember a previous post about this under "Speedo overlay" which may be helpful if you do a search.
The year built may mean that the construction is not the same as our late 2004 built 963F.
rogerandveronica


----------



## b16duv

I have an arto with a double floor. There are no draughts (nor on my euramobil coachbilt before) unless a window or door is left open. 

The double floor space is heated by the truma warm air, so the floor is warmed nicely too. 

The oven has a similar vent to the truma and I'm not aware of draughts (or a cover) from it.

I could be wrong, but I thought that the speedometer was required to display miles on the speed ring? (although a second kilometres display is allowed).

David


----------



## Roger7webster

I have been looking at the very same motorhome at Stowmarket Caravans,
looks a good vehicle and I am tempted to make them an offer.
LHD but no real problem.


----------



## bobandjane

Hi thanks for your replies we are not ready for another van yet, but when we do I dont want to buy something with as many draughts as we have already  I thought it was a bit off not having mph on the speedo, I never spoke to them about it, so I dont know if it has just been imported, if so, that what it is, I cant see anybody driving around since 2003 like that, even if they are like us and use it mainly overseas. :lol: 

Hi Roger yes the same van I liked it but the toilet floor is not so good, I would say they will have a few more Rapido in the new year as they are now, as from September (Stowmarket Caravans) will the main dealer in East Anglia for Rapido Motorhomes. I would make an offer if you are intrested its a good time to buy. Thanks Bob.


----------



## Coulstock

*Rapido -In Cold Weather*

We've found our Rapido 741F really cosy and the fixed bed very comfortable - we'll be in a better position to comment on 'cold weather ops' once we've done the New Year Rally at Southsea.

Harry


----------

